# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  SM-J100H MT6572 V4.4.4

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 SM-J100H
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team   

```
Waiting for USB Port...
  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM31)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  Nand Flash Type: Nand_NEW_006D
  Nand Flash Code: 002C00BC(00900055)
  Nand Flash Size: 0x20000000 Hex Bytes
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x10000000
  Reading Size: 0x21000000
  Reading infr(Nand)...
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0x80000  Size:0x100000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x180000  Size:0x180000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x300000  Size:0x180000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x480000  Size:0x180000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x600000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x620000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x680000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x1280000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x12C0000  Size:0x60000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x1320000  Size:0x100000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x1420000  Size:0x200000
  FAT  BaseAddr:0x1620000  Size:0x1E00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x3420000  Size:0x14000000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x17420000  Size:0x700000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x17B20000  Size:0x7AA0000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0050  Size:0x0
>>Done.
```

----------


## وسام الحمداني

الف شكرررر

----------


## WALEED86K

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## gendarme

salam
ikhwan 
jazakom lah rabit j100h mtk nande

----------


## gendarme

Welcome to use Miracle Box
 (World's First Fuzzy Logic Based Tool)
  Update:16-01-09
  Connected OK.
  Fuzzy Logic Method is very safe and reliable !
  Error ID: Update not Fileexists
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Open Port Err:
  ***   the Port be occupied.
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM18)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  Nand Flash Type: [] K9F4G16
  Nand Flash Code: 00EC00BC(00000055)
  Nand Flash Size: 0x20000000 Hex Bytes
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0xC4800+0x0
  Reading Size: 0x21000000
  Reading infr(Nand)...
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x100000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0x100000  Size:0x100000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x200000  Size:0x300000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x500000  Size:0x300000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x800000  Size:0x300000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0xB00000  Size:0x40000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0xB40000  Size:0x80000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0xBC0000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x11C0000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x17C0000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x1800000  Size:0xC0000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x18C0000  Size:0x100000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x19C0000  Size:0x200000
  FAT  BaseAddr:0x1BC0000  Size:0x1400000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x2FC0000  Size:0x17200000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x1A1C0000  Size:0x700000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x1A8C0000  Size:0x0
>>Done.

----------


## gendarme

almargo almosa3ada  3la watsapp

----------


## ahmadhacker

thank you

----------


## noohali777

اريد رابط الفلاشه

----------


## sim2008

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## alaa1982

زا المجهود
نشكرمعلي ه\

----------


## alaa1982

نشكرك علي  المجود

----------


## alaa1982

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## mail199

مشكوووور أخي

----------


## walid badr

مشكور وجارى التحميل

----------


## فرفوش55555

موقع جيد

----------


## LYON

مشكور يا محمد

----------


## معاذ محمدالحسن

السلام عليكم

----------


## معاذ محمدالحسن

احتاج الفلاشه Waiting for USB Port...
  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM31)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  Nand Flash Type: Nand_NEW_006D
  Nand Flash Code: 002C00BC(00900055)
  Nand Flash Size: 0x20000000 Hex Bytes
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x10000000
  Reading Size: 0x21000000
  Reading infr(Nand)...
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0x80000  Size:0x100000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x180000  Size:0x180000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x300000  Size:0x180000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x480000  Size:0x180000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x600000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x620000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x680000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x1280000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x12C0000  Size:0x60000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x1320000  Size:0x100000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x1420000  Size:0x200000
  FAT  BaseAddr:0x1620000  Size:0x1E00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x3420000  Size:0x14000000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x17420000  Size:0x700000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x17B20000  Size:0x7AA0000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0050  Size:0x0
>>Done.

----------


## معاذ محمدالحسن

7582mtk

----------


## معاذ محمدالحسن

الله يعطك العافيه

----------


## معاذ محمدالحسن

رائع المنتدي

----------


## معاذ محمدالحسن

السلام عليكم

----------


## mohammedlandy

مشكووووور

----------


## nafaana

مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## chazaloli

الف شكرررررررررررررررررر

----------


## mouhane

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## gsm4sirt

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## abdouap

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## hentagsm

choukran

----------


## gsmorient

زا المجهود
نشكرمعلي ه\

----------


## shady ayoub

مشكور جدا علي الفلاشة تسلم كتير

----------


## simo19

الف شكرررر

----------


## khaliddawah

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## محمد فنى

الله ينور

----------


## fethallahlazar

مشكور علئ الجهد

----------


## naderbob

ممكن رابط الفلاشه

----------


## امين عوض

شكرا

----------


## fethitelecome

شكرا اتمنى لك النجاح في مسارك المهني

----------


## osama41465

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ابوالمعصوم

مشكوررررررررين

----------


## نوح محمد عثمان

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sherif1967

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## baroudi85

MERCIIIIII

----------


## mohamed55

ممتاز

----------


## smirnove

merci

----------


## habib_labib

MERCI BEAUCOUUUUUUUUUUUP

----------


## eldjorfelectro

مشكور بارك الله بك

----------


## yassinefesi

الف شكرررر

----------


## ghoufia

بارك الله هيك

----------


## amjedalaskri

aaasaa

----------


## isco23

جار التجربة

----------


## bodybod

مشكووووووور اخى وجارى التجربة

----------


## سعيد محمد احمد

شكرا في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## محمد القمراوي

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سعيد العتربي

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## waleedzamano

thank you very much

----------

